# 70 gto rocker & frt valence trim?



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

Did all 70 gto's come with rocker trim and chrome around the front valence panel standard? I'm looking at poss. buying a 70 hardtop and trying to determine parts needs. I know this car had decor option which means wheel arch chrome (and full wgeel covers but this one was ordered with rally 2 wheels). Thanks for any help.
Kevin


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chrome rocker panels came on the '70. The chrome trim on the front valence, I don't believe they had em' the '69's did, on some, many I see with and without. May have been an option, not sure.


----------



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. All the promotional stuff ive seen like the original ads when new showed the valence chrome but who knows. Hey i noticed you're in lancaster. The gto I'm looking at was originally bought at Reese Pontiac in Hershey PA, not too far far from you.
Kevin


----------

